# Zofran



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

I take zofran for my extreme nausea. Is it suppose to work for a full 8 hours like it says on the bottle? Once I feel sick I take the zofran and about an hour and a half to two hours later I'm nauseated again! Sometimes I think the nausea is so bad that the zofran doesn't work at all. I'm sure if I didn't take zofran when I needed I would throw up.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I tried Zofran or Ondansetron as a treatment for IBS D but found it to be ineffective.I cannot speak about nausea as i dont often suffer with it.


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> I tried Zofran or Ondansetron as a treatment for IBS D but found it to be ineffective.I cannot speak about nausea as i dont often suffer with it.


Thanks for the response







Did you take it for nausea or was it for the IBS-D symptoms?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

andi smith said:


> Thanks for the response
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was purely for the IBS D symptoms but I found it to be less effective than Imodium to be honest.Cilansetron was a similar but better in trials anti sickness drug that was withdrawn from testing a few years ago.


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

I took it throughout my entire last pregnancy, and I too would have been vomiting constantly without it. I was on the highest dose, and I would still get sick every couple of hours, but my doctor's main concern was me being able to eat a little throughout the day, not so much my quality of life. Generally OBGYN's main concern is your unborn child, so my job was to get my baby nutrients as much as possible. lost weight through the whole pregnancy, and eventually my insurance company had their case management group contact me to get me some extra help. They suggested putting me on the Zofran pump so I'd have a constant amount in my system at all times to help with the nausea I'd get in between doses. but my doc didn't think it was safe for my baby, so i never got to try it. Maybe you could ask your doctor about trying the pump. It's given with a catheter placed in a vein in your leg, and distributes small doses all day long so you don't go through the whole fine for a couple hours, and then misery until you can take your next dose. Sorry you're dealing with the nausea. With my IBS, sometimes I have to remind myself that I'm not pregnant again because of the morning-sick type feeling I have a lot of the time. I sip ginger-ale a lot, and use lots of lemons! I don't know why, but lemons help me so much with the ucky feeling. Good luck!!!


----------



## tabbycat2484 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have chronic nausea with my IBS. I tried Zofran and got the same thing. After 2 hour the nausea came back and was worse. I also got bad headaches after taking it. I switched to Phenergan and that has really helped me. I take it when I feel my tummy start to feel sick or on a bad day before I even think about eating. It does make me sleepy sometimes but better sleepy than sickly.Hope this helps!


----------

